# Do you carry a backup light or spare batteries?



## AlphaZen (Feb 16, 2010)

Let's do a poll


----------



## RobertM (Feb 16, 2010)

I tend to always have at least two lights. Having spare batteries depends on whether or not I have certain bags with me (computer, camera, etc.) which I've stashed spares in.

-Robert


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 16, 2010)

I always have at least one backup light on me and when I'm wearing a jacket, I carry a spare battery (CR123).


----------



## curiousone1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Back up battery is sufficient.......I try not to carry more than I have to.....I was unloading my EDC "kit" from my old pants to my new ones this morning......had it all laid out on the bed.....my wife asked me, "You carry all that around with you EVERY DAY?!? To which I gladly exclaimed, "Yep...every day."


----------



## Illum (Feb 16, 2010)

Backups on backups...

does EDCing a light purely for the benefit of having extra batteries constitute as spare batteries or spare lights?:candle:

Fenix E01 as backup to the Muyshondt Aeon, Surefire L6 as backup to the Streamlight PP4AALux, Surefire L4 MCE'd by AaronM as backup to another Surefire L4 MCE'd by AaronM:nana:

I carry an inova X5 purely as a cell carrier

Much of it is in dead weight, since I'm only out in the daytime. But at times there will be study overhauls that keeps me on campus until nearly midnight...and parking garages are awhiles away


----------



## tsask (Feb 16, 2010)

I recall a phrase: "C-cubed" pertaining to triple redundancy.

A failure will usually occur when you are USING a light, of course. 
Knowing in some cases that a light will not be utilized until "something has gone wrong" means great distress and possibly danger if a light fails.
I always have a spare or 2,3..4?. There is no excuse not to have at least one or more keychain coincell LEDs on your keys. For EDC duty, spare cells can be carried /used although a separate battery pouch holster would add to "congestion" on the right side of my belt.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Feb 16, 2010)

I carry an E1L in my cargo pocket to backup my SF C3. On the odd chance that the C3 craps out, the E1L has at least one fresh battery, and will run for a pretty long time on 'depleted' cells, of which I would have 3 in the C3. The ARC-AAA on my keyring is a last resort.


----------



## Ajay (Feb 16, 2010)

Primary: D10 Q5 + 3 eneloops
Secondary: SF 6p Q5 18650 + 2x 18650
+ battery junction coin light

edit: I seriously have to lighten that load but it's winter and I have a backpack.


----------



## kelmo (Feb 16, 2010)

That depends. If I'm goofing off around town I usually have a small pocket light, currently an Arc AAA GS and whatever is at hand that is holstered for belt carry. Right now that is a C2 w/BOG drop in I'm using to squeeze the life out of a couple of well used cells.

If I'm on the trail or traveling I will have both. Luck favors the prepared!

kelmo


----------



## carrot (Feb 16, 2010)

I always have my McLux PD and Muyshondt Mako on me. I usually also have an Arc-AAA, which is on my keys. I don't really carry backups for the McLux PD, although if I remember I'll carry spare batteries for it. The Quark MiNi 123 makes an excellent battery carrier/backup also.

If I'm carrying a bag or wearing a jacket I usually have whatever random lights I felt like having. Right now there's a Surefire C2+M61 in my jacket and an ICON Rogue II in my bag. I also have a handful of CR123 in that bag.


----------



## fespo276 (Feb 16, 2010)

Besides my key-chain light (LD01), I always carry one "main" EDC light with extra batteries. Usually in a cargo pocket, like such:


----------



## computerpro3 (Feb 16, 2010)

I carry a Mini AA with a 14500 in it on my keys, and a LED 2AA MiniMag (with the rebel) in my backpack, along with 2 L91 primaries (in case it's cold) and 2 Eneloops in a dealextreme battery holder. Takes up virtually no space (the maglite fits in a pen holder pocket in the backpack) and is extremely light. As an added bonus, I just ordered a Eneloop 2AA mobile booster/charger, so I'll always have a power source for my cell phone.

The batteries are interchangable with both lights, and between them and the backup batteries I should have enough light for weeks on the low modes.


----------



## makuyo (Feb 16, 2010)

Main EDC: Quark AA R2 Tactical + AW 14500 + 14500 spares x2

Backup: Quark MiNi 123 Q3-5a + AW RCR123 + 3volts RCR123 LifePo x2

all in my right front jeans pocket with all 4 spare batteries in a small sealed plastic..


----------



## Ajax517 (Feb 16, 2010)

On my person, just one light with backup lights and batteries in my backpack.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Feb 16, 2010)

When caving, I bring multiple backups plus enough batteries to run for many days if somehow we became trapped.

Every day, I just carry an EDC in a pocket and have a backup light on my keychain. No extra batteries.


----------



## f22shift (Feb 16, 2010)

usually a backup light. and preferably one that uses the same battery type so in essence it's holding spares too.
often i find that i will never run out of power because of today's efficiencies. so i rather not carry the dead weight unless it's in another flashlight so i have option if the light fails or i need to lend out one.

i think i would carry spares if i were without a charger or place to buy batteries for a week or more.


----------



## jp2515 (Feb 16, 2010)

Usually try to carry both a backup light and spare batteries (for each if applicable). Most of the time I will try to carry a CR123 light as the main, a AA light as a spare and a AAA light just in case. In the event of a emergency, at least the AA batteries shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## souptree (Feb 16, 2010)

Another idea to consider:

Are your backups compatible with each other? If a tailcap fails on one light, can you raid the other light for spare parts?


----------



## The Hawk (Feb 16, 2010)

I carry a backup light. Extra batteries won't help if I drop my main light. Backup light will help me find dropped light. Plus, I can loan my backup light to someone if need be. 
Backup light can be deployed quicker than changing batteries.
Having a backup light allows for two different styles of light to be used.
Plus, I get to have two lights with me.


----------



## makuyo (Feb 16, 2010)

souptree said:


> Another idea to consider:
> 
> Are your backups compatible with each other? If a tailcap fails on one light, can you raid the other light for spare parts?




which is why there is a backup light...:shrug:


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a Mini CR2 on my keys these days, so that's just about always with me. I also have an LM33 in my computer bag, which is usually with me during the work week. If I'm wearing a jacket, and out at night, I'll have an E2E, T20 Tactical, or Quark 123. If no jacket, at night, I'll have the Quark, or maybe an L1T v 2 or the T20 in my jeans pocket. During the day, I might add the L1T or Quark, to the Mini on the keys, just in case I'm out after dark. In the odd event that I don't have my keys with me, I'll drop an E01 in a pocket.


----------



## John_Galt (Feb 16, 2010)

I voted both. I carry an extra CR123 in a pill fob and a photon micro-light on my key chain. Along with my HDS B42 XR.


----------



## depusm12 (Feb 16, 2010)

+1 I voted both as well. My normal EDC off duty is either my Inova Inforce white or Streamlight PolyTac Led and my back up either my Wolf Eyes Champion or Quark 123 (2) Turbo head along with 8 CR123 Tenergy Li-Ion 3.0 volt rechargeable in a black Batuca case. I usually also carry a 3rd light just in case, most of the time it's my milkyspit moded 2 stage SF KL1 on a E2e body. You never know when Mr. Murphy will make an appearance.


----------



## smflorkey (Feb 16, 2010)

Both -- it's the CPF way. :thumbsup: If standard advice is to "buy both" why not carry both? 

Seriously, I carry a decent light in my pocket, a coin-cell light or two with my keys and spare power in my bag. We've been saying "Two is one and one is none" for years here. I think many of us have had a primary EDC light fail in use. It only makes sense to have a backup or two. YMMV


----------



## Zendude (Feb 16, 2010)

The best way to carry a spare cell is in a spare light.


----------



## carrot (Feb 16, 2010)

souptree said:


> Another idea to consider:
> 
> Are your backups compatible with each other? If a tailcap fails on one light, can you raid the other light for spare parts?


I figure if my McLux fails on me then Murphy's Law is out to get me and I'm screwed anyway.


----------



## ypsifly (Feb 16, 2010)

Recently I've carried either an E1B w/Defender tail cap in my LF pants pocket or a C3 w/ M60 MCE. In my coat I always have an E1L and two spare cells. In the summer I tend to not carry a second light, only carry the E1B and one spare cell in an aluminum pill fob.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 16, 2010)

Every day I use my backup light, a modded 2 AA Mini-Maglite, to hold spare AA batteries for my main light, a Fenix LD20.

I knew that I found the right girl when she saw my two EDC lights plus my two EDC multi-tools (Gerber Multi-plier 600 and a Coast/Eddie Bauer mini multi-tool) in holsters on my belt and didn't say anything negative about it at all. ​


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 16, 2010)

Used to just have my EDC (LF2XT) plus old Arc AAA on the keychain. Recently added the QMini 123 for a little more firepower.

Geoff


----------



## Databyter (Feb 16, 2010)

Both, but then again I work graveyards.

I've got two Fenix's on me and a few cr123's in my back pack, and a few larger lights with me (in the car I work out of).


----------



## Ian2381 (Feb 16, 2010)

If I have a backpack I carry multiple lights with spare batteries each.

If I don't have have a bag I just carry 1 light with no spare battery, my small EDC (MiNiAA or Itp A3 or any of my single Cell lights with multiple modes). :thumbsup:


----------



## Qoose (Feb 16, 2010)

I scatter batteries all over the place, like my backpacks, but how often do you use them in everyday life?

The only time that I had to do a light change was a 20 mile trip at night with a headlamp on the whole time, and that was something where I knew I would probably need a second cell (hence I brought 6 :nana. I've never had a point where my EDC flat ran out of light from my cells, or even a point where my cell couldn't provide a light bright enough for my needs. So a light backup is more than enough.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Feb 16, 2010)

Sure are alot of paranoid flashaholics.


----------



## Larbo (Feb 16, 2010)

I carry both, up to three lights now for the winter months. Iam also sure the day I only carry one torch will be the day that the S*it hits the fan.:ironic:


----------



## LightChaser (Feb 16, 2010)

I EDC an LD10 and an E01 - what sucks is that they don't share batteries. 

I keep a G2 and spares for all three lights (2x123, 1xAA, 1xAAA - all lithium) in my bag, which isn't always on me, but is usually in the car. 

I guess that means that strictly speaking, I carry a backup light. If I have my bag on me, then I have backups and spares.


----------



## NonSenCe (Feb 16, 2010)

i carry backups. 

(my spare batteries are in bag, car, at home or still sitting in shelf of the store.. or inside my backup lights)

today had 3 AA sized lights on me.. used 2 of them for 10 minutes or so.


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 16, 2010)

I just do primary/secondary lights, usually my Quark AA and Fenix E01 or Eagletac P100A2 and Quark MiNi AA. I don't really consider the MiNi and the E01 backups as I usually use them more due to mouthability. No spare cells though.


----------



## AlphaZen (Feb 16, 2010)

I have been carrying two lights. An iTP A3 or Quark Mini AA clipped to a pants pocket, for close up work and I rotate between a few lights in my jacket pocket for more throw. I don't use my lights enough to also carry spare batteries, but I do enjoy keeping freshly charged cells in the lights I carry.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Feb 16, 2010)

One is usually enough for me unless I'm on a particular task where prudence should demand a fallback option.


----------



## lisantica (Feb 16, 2010)

I have read on this forum several times that two is one and one is none.
So I started carrying my iTP EOS A3 on my keychain and my Fenix P2D always in my front pocket.

Lisa


----------



## jmcf1949 (Feb 16, 2010)

I carry both. My primary light is a Malkoff MD2 with an 18650 and primaries for backup. Its backup is a Streamlight Scorpion. Also with primaries as backup. Also carry a Spyderco Paramilitary with a Gerber slippie as backup.

Jim - Semper FI


----------



## chaoss (Feb 16, 2010)

Both, two lights (Novatac 85T & a SunDrop XR-U) and 3 CR123 Surefire primaries.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Feb 16, 2010)

Doesn't everybody?


----------



## nubus (Feb 17, 2010)

If you have to ask why you won't understand anyway.
I pretty much always have two lights within reach.
I like carrying my PD30 for it's size, but the T20C2 is in my bag with spare cells.
But I usually have two handguns with me too... with spare mags...


----------



## ackbar (Feb 17, 2010)

Primary: LF5XT + 2 Hybrids in a kydex holster.

Backup: Photon III with GS LED / Fenix E01 / Photon Freedom with 365nm LED


----------



## CARNAL1 (Feb 17, 2010)

I carry both everyday. For example, lets take today. (2/16/2010). I carried on my belt my ever faithful FENIX L1D Q5, beside that was my Swiss Army SwissChamp. In my Left Front Cargo pocket was my FENIX TK11 R2. In my Right Front Cargo Pocket was my SF E1L. In the same pocket was my BATUKA spares carrier. In it were 2 Duracell 123s, 2 Battery Station 123s, 2 Energizer 123s, and 2 Energizer Ultimate Lithium L91s. In my Left Rear Pocket was my SF E1B back-up with Z68 tailcap. Also, around my neck was my ARC AAA-P (CS). In my Right Front Pocket is my SF C2 with M2 Shock Isolation head and Z49 tailcap with the Lighthound R2 drop-in. And last but not least in the Chest pocket of my winter coat was my Solarforce L2 with the 18650 extension tube with the L2 S4 tailcap. Powered by 2 AW 18650 (2600 Mah) batteries is my XP-G R5. I think that should cover any 0 light situations that I find myself in. 

Happy Dark Trails Everyone.


----------



## ACHË (Feb 17, 2010)

Voted *BOTH*

Only one of my lights is an actual backup_(I never use it and keep it with a new Lithium Primarie and locked-out via tailcap)_ 

Not because I think my other two lights will fail...I specifically carry it as a backup for the following reasons:

*1*. Because it takes AA's which are super easy to find compared to CR2's, CR123's or 18650's; but it also takes 14500's, RCR123's and CR123's.

*2.* It's much cheaper than any of my EDC's in rotation so If I have to lend a light out; this is going to be it... and if it gets lost, I wont go to pieces over it.

*3.* It's programmable and has a wide variety of strobes, several beacons & multiple S.O.S. settings which some of the lights I carry frequently don't have.

*4.* It's super light weight...lighter than most of the lights I own... If I'm going to carry a light for just in case I rather not have it be a heavyweight. 

My choice (_in case anybody was wondering_) is the AKOray AK-16







As for spare cells.. I always carry one or two sets of spare cells for which ever "larger caliber" light I happen to be carrying that day.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 17, 2010)

I have my LD01SS on my keychain and a UK2AAA with an LED head in the other pocket. The LD01 has a duraloop and the UK2AAA has two Lithium primaries direct driving a single 5mm LED so I have 3 batteries for the LD01 if needed or the UK2AAA should run for a day or so driving the 5mm LED.


----------



## SuperLightMan (Feb 17, 2010)

Most of the time, no. It really depends where i go and how long i go. But i always always have at least one light one.


----------



## bluepilgrim (Feb 17, 2010)

My spare lights have batteries in them, and are AA or AAA so I can usually swittche them with one of the other lights with me -- I have 8 in my pockets now, but am only sitting at home -- although it is nighttime. I went out earlier to Walmart with only 4 or 5 (at about 2 in the after noon) on my person. Some people take their children shopping -- I have flashlights. 

Now, if I were to go out cammping.... 

I LOVE my flashlights. They're fun! 

EDIT:
Oh, yeah -- I forgot: I had two more lights with me on the way home from Walmart than the way there -- they had some little Brinkmanns on sale...


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 17, 2010)

I answered backup but then realized I should have answered both; just that my spare batteries are in lights!


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 17, 2010)

Zendude said:


> The best way to carry a spare cell is in a spare light.


+1, I like the environmental protection cells get when they are in other lights. And I dislike changing cells in the dark. :tinfoil:


----------



## saabgoblin (Feb 17, 2010)

98% of the time, I am carrying at least two lights unless I am just running to the corner store.


----------



## bluepilgrim (Feb 17, 2010)

Ah -- but tens of thousands are in corner stores when blackouts hit. 
(I knew one guy who was stranded on an escalator for 3 hours when the power failed. :laughing

And who knows when one might be waylaid by a troop of dwarves, off to regain their stolen gold from a dragon's lair -- and they will all want to borrow flashlights! oo:

It's easy to have an assortment of moderately proved AAAs in your pockets, and a couple of the more compact AA lights. It's also handy if you want a light and one of your hands are full -- no reaching around or shifting loads. One of the things which annoy me is the time it takes to grab a light, fiddle it around in my hand and position it to turn on, when all I want is about 1 second of light to see if that's a lump of cat hair on the stair or something I don't want to step in. That's when having a light VERY handy, in the proper pocket, is a good thing. Also it's good to have spares handy when my stiff arthritic fingers drop a light and I have to see where it rolled. And then sometimes I want a flood, sometimes a spot with throw, and sometimes bright or not depending on if I want to avoid losing night vision. I find myself actually USING, in different circumstances, quite a few of the assortment I regularly carry -- and often the little AAAs which let me grab the thing at the same time I'm holding something else -- even stick it in my mouth to free both hands. After a while it's become like my fingers: I got ten but I use all of them. 

And it's FUN!


----------



## fisk-king (Feb 17, 2010)

I voted backup light. 

at work:
-Quark 2AA Neut. Tact.
-battery junction fauxton on keys
-quark mini 123 in pocket

outside of work:
-Ra Clicky 
-fauxton on keys (will be replaced once Modamag is finished working on my Drake)

If I know I will be gone from home a while an Ra clicky and a Quark Mini 123 will suffice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 17, 2010)

bluepilgrim said:


> (I knew one guy who was stranded on an escalator for 3 hours when the power failed. :laughing


Couldn't he have just walked up or down the escalator to get off of it? 

(An elevator, on the other hand, now that would pose some difficulty...)


----------



## fisk-king (Feb 17, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> Couldn't he have just walked up or down the escalator to get off of it?
> 
> (An elevator, on the other hand, now that would pose some difficulty...)


 

I was thinking the same when I read that. That would be a funny sight to see in a mall, "Someone help! The escalator has stopped and I can't get down!?" Funny stuff.


----------



## briteflite (Feb 17, 2010)

bluepilgrim said:


> My spare lights have batteries in them, and are AA or AAA so I can usually swittche them with one of the other lights with me -- I have 8 in my pockets now, but am only sitting at home -- although it is nighttime.



I must be in good company! For a while I was carrying just two lights - a D10 and an EZAA. The EZAA to hold a backup AA cell and loaner if someone needed a light. Occasionally a RA EDC Clicky would replace the D10. Lately more lights have crept into the daily pocket load. Today it included a Quark AA, a Mini123 Ti, a Ti LF2XT and a Ti Wee. I think I lost control of my backup battery strategy along the way. I need bigger pockets.

In my go-to-work backpack are a few more lights including an MD2/M60 plus 4 primaries, an L Mini II with two backup 18650's, an Akoray K-106 and about 8 AA lithium primaries. Oh, forgot the Preon 2AA Ti and it's backup batteries and the LD01SS that's lost somewhere in my backpack. There doesn't seem to be any rationale for carrying all this stuff except that I enjoy every one of them. 

So what should I say when the people at work ask "why so many flashlights, are you afraid of the dark?"


----------



## cfromc (Feb 17, 2010)

Each 4-wheeled vehicle has one SF light w/spare 123s and one MM LED w/Energizer AAs. One bike has the same and the others don't have storage so I just keep one CR123 light on me, usually my Nova 120P.


----------



## Illum (Feb 18, 2010)

I have to argue that a keychain fauxton should not be considered as a valid backup light. It has no weather protection, 2 minute runtime, and generally insufficient to provide illumination for any period of time. 

it will give the kids something to play with in the field, it will find that keyhole on the door, it will be a good addition to any keychain, but it isn't something I'd depend on for anything...except maybe an impromptu gift to entice a good first impression when your out at night on a moonlight stroll:kiss:


----------



## AlphaZen (Feb 18, 2010)

Illum said:


> I have to argue that a keychain fauxton should not be considered as a valid backup light. It has no weather protection, 2 minute runtime, and generally insufficient to provide illumination for any period of time.


I agree. Maybe it could be considered an auxillary light, but not a true backup.


----------



## Tomcat! (Feb 18, 2010)

My normal EDC is a Fenix P1D CE Q5 that always lives on my keychain and an L1D CE that always lives in my backpack which always lives on me (well outdoors that is). I don't carry spare cells for these because they back each other up . My coat pocket light is 'mission specific' so it varies and may have at least two 123 primaries or some mix of rechargeables and therefore has to have one set of spare cells.


----------



## Illum (Feb 18, 2010)

AlphaZen said:


> I agree. Maybe it could be considered an auxillary light, but not a true backup.



thats a good term actually, although I have seen driving people use their auxillary lights as their main headlights


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 19, 2010)

If I'm just doing jeans and shirt it'll usually be my Quark AA-T (/w 14500) and possibly one spare L91 in my pocket. If I have my jacket I'll also add another backup cell (another 14500 this time) and my Solarforce L2 /w LF R2 on 18650.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 19, 2010)

My main EDC setup: apart from keychain Fenix LOD I have either TK10 or Malkoff MD2. And an extra set of Titanium Innovation double pack.

Regards, Patric


----------



## aim54x (Feb 19, 2010)

If I am out and about (bushwalking etc) I will have my Defender 260 with a spare 18650 as well as my Solitaire (soon to be replaced) on my keys.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Feb 19, 2010)

I keep a spare cr123 in my jackets & have the fauxton's clipped to zipper pulls. On me is lately been just one of the little EOS tied to a pocket knife. Both together weigh less than the NDI or P2D alone (two favorite edc's). 

So up to three if wearing a jacket. But who really counts the pinch lights?

But they have come in handy a number of times and I am just now replacing all the batteries after a couple years. the uv versions are good for scorpions around here too (and checking hotel bedding when travelling). 

All the cars have spare cr123 lights (Dmini's) and primary batteries too. Plus whatever goodies are in the bob bag in each car... 

Some of the stuff some flashaholics haul around on a regular basis would give me scoliosislovecpf, but I can relate to the pocket toy addicts pretty well. Pocket knives were my only serious (typical addictive denial) weakness before discovering this joint.


----------



## NonSenCe (Feb 19, 2010)

Illum said:


> keychain fauxton 2 minute runtime..


 
ummm.. dont know what kind of weak fauxtons you have had but my fauxtons run for* lot* longer time than 2 minutes.. since i read this reply of yours i turned one that i had on my jacket pocket on and its been running since.. now.. hmm.. 58 minutes. its dimmer but it still is useful bright. (and it has been used already so it wasnt with full batteries) _edit: 3 hours later it was still bright enough to burn my retina when aimed to my eye at arms length.. big bright green burn mark in my eye.. hah. then i had to turn it off as i went to sleep.. _

otherwise i am almost in same page with you.. they are more of a toy than true flashlight.

but hey.. they cost what 40c? i for one cant argue their good value. 

also it is not a bad thing it dims as it goes. you will get some output even if it runs down.. most of my edc lights are regulated so when their battery is empty im in dark. 

as backup when everything else fails.. you are happy to have ANY light.. be it a gitd trinket or tritium or just a lowly cheap fauxton.


----------



## Benson (Feb 20, 2010)

The Hawk said:


> Having a backup light allows for two different styles of light to be used.





Zendude said:


> The best way to carry a spare cell is in a spare light.



QFT!

I got a holster with a S&W Galaxy that has a pocket on the side for 2 spare CR123s (of course, I don't _use_ 123s), and just recently got a light that fits it nicely, with an 18650 in the side pocket (too tight with the Galaxy). So that cell gets carried separately, as do any 14670, 14500, and AA/AAA spares, but I still carry more 18650 flashlights than I could reasonably need as true backups (in case my main light dies), so that I have enough cells to keep even the bright one going for quite a while, and so that I have other options. 

I've never seen one light that could throw like my WF-008, flood like my Download MC-E, blink in any color like my First Alert 10-color (3xAAA modded to 18650) and have a red laser, white LEDs, and UV LEDs like my DX 3-in-1 (3xAAA modded again, and serves mainly as a battery carrier), but with three lights, I've got any of those options available in a half-minute for as long as _any_ battery has juice left, and I have them available in seconds in most cases. (It's not uncommon to swap a spare into the MC-E, but the rest rarely see 20% usage a day.)


----------



## crocodilo (Feb 20, 2010)

In addition to main main light (rotates daily) I have a Mako on my keyring, specifically for backup duty. It was designed for that role, and in my opinion it excels at it.
When going away from the house for more than one day, I'll carry spares batts, since my EDC lights are all 123 fed.


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 20, 2010)

I always keep both, usually 2 18650's in the Ultrafire plastic carrying case, and another light in the same pocket.


----------



## MWClint (Feb 20, 2010)

i work nights, so i just bring a small portable charger with me. 
based off Sabrewolf's circuit, it's powered by 4AA or usb.


----------



## souptree (Feb 23, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> Couldn't he have just walked up or down the escalator to get off of it?
> 
> (An elevator, on the other hand, now that would pose some difficulty...)



Maybe the guy on the escalator was in a wheelchair.....  I bet he wished he had a light to play with while he waited for a rescue.... :nana:

Man, I love these kinds of riddles. Huh? Spare batteries? lovecpf :wave:


----------



## Frank E (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't really make a point of carrying a torch most of the time. I've a wee keyfob light in case I'm late, the street lighting fails, the garden path light fails, the doorlight fails and the neighbour's light fails and I can't see the lock.

I have a couple in each of my toolboxes, a Wolf R/A ATEX (incan) and a headlight (LED) but I don't open a toolbox often.
If I'm away the weekend, working a party I'll take a headtorch and I'll have the medical penlight in my response kit. If it's an outdoor party I'll only take cheap ones because there are some pretty scummy people in attendance who are only there to rob things. 

I'll take a couple of headtorches with rechargeables in, spare alkalines and a solar charger if I'm working a festival . The solar charger is more for the mobile telephone.

I usually take spare batteries if I'm away the weekend and definitely if I'm away for a week, usually with a charger too.

The thing about taking spare batteries to work is they get lost in the bottom of my case risking shorting. I haven't found decent spares holders on the UK market which are robust enough.


----------



## emac (Mar 1, 2010)

Typically I carry just my surefire E2DL and my E1B but if I am out at camp or hiking for 5+ mile I carry my G3L-FYL in the V85 holster with 3 spare batteries and the E1B in a pocket. Yes I am a surefire addict ha-ha.


----------



## carrot (Mar 1, 2010)

Frank E said:


> The thing about taking spare batteries to work is they get lost in the bottom of my case risking shorting. I haven't found decent spares holders on the UK market which are robust enough.



ToolsAviation PowerPax. Sold by Lighthound, Battery Station, County Comm, and countless others.


----------



## Frank E (Mar 1, 2010)

carrot said:


> ToolsAviation PowerPax. Sold by Lighthound, Battery Station, County Comm, and countless others.


 
I saw those. It's a bit hefty. I only need to swap out a 9V once a week, a couple of AAs once a week, 3 AAAs once eevry couple of weeks and 2 Ds once in a blue moon.

I got a decent 4x 9V carrier with the iPower us batteries. a 2 batery version of that, a 4 x AAA, a 4 x AA and a 2 x D would do, I'd rather just not carry them all at the same time. 

Oh I looked at the rest of the Powerpax site and thay have 4 battery units.

Oh, and they can be dispensed with one hand:thumbsup:

Now to find a uk distributor.


----------



## 325addict (Mar 2, 2010)

regarding lights: one is none, two is one. Mostly two incans, otherwise one incan and one LED. Sometimes two incans and one LED.
I _always_ carry a small Fenix AAA-LED-light.
Extra batteries are not always on me, but when camping etc of course I will carry spare batts. AND a charger that will take any power it encounters: 12V car battery, or 110 or 230V AC. That means... a modified, el-cheapo Trustfire TR-001 :twothumbs
(modified to exactly give 4.200V)

Timmo.


----------



## signal 13 (Mar 2, 2010)

fespo276 said:


> Besides my key-chain light (LD01), I always carry one "main" EDC light with extra batteries. Usually in a cargo pocket, like such:



Pretty cool setup... Is that the Maxpedition 2 pistol mag holder?


----------



## Roger Sully (Mar 2, 2010)

I had a few minutes to spare at work and got to thinking about this thread so I went thru my jacket and my laptop bag......Do I really need all this crap!?


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Mar 2, 2010)

HSG said:


> Do I really need all this crap!?



Yes! Of course that is a loaded question on CPF.


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes... although I have to admit I really do not _need _to, but where would the fun be in that?
I don't get off work until ~6:00 and its a dark walk home from my bus stop.

today:
Outdoorsman, Aviator, 6P-Malkoff & spare cells






I also have a Fenix E0 Dart on my key ring.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 2, 2010)

Two is one,one is none so I always have a secondary light.Sometimes it may only be the Photon on my keyring but I will have something besides my EDC.I don't always carry spare batteries and I believe a second light is a better option just in case your first light fails,even if that is highly unlikely.


----------



## WDR65 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm normally not far from my truck with spare cells so I just carry spare lights on my person. My EDC is a Surefire E1B and primary backup is a quark 1AA tactical. My keys have a streamlight nano and I've just started wearing a Surefire T1A titan. I feel pretty well covered with both long runtime and a backup light with commonly available batteries.


----------



## SunStar (Mar 2, 2010)

It totally depends on where I'm at and what the activity... for normal edc around town, 1-2 lights are sufficient. If I'm traveling - at least 2 lights and 6-12 primary battteries (depending on the lights carried) in the brief case. However, when out on the boat or Everglades, I carry multiple backups and then I back them up and I carry enough batteries to see me through an entire night with both low light navigation and M4 / M6 incandescent level power for those toothy lizards that lurk around.


----------



## mon90ey (Mar 3, 2010)

ZMZ67 said:


> Two is one,one is none so I always have a secondary light.Sometimes it may only be the Photon on my keyring but I will have something besides my EDC.I don't always carry spare batteries and I believe a second light is a better option just in case your first light fails,even if that is highly unlikely.


 

+1.

1=0, 2=1. Well said! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubu (Mar 5, 2010)

I dont carry spare battery or spare light. Most of the time I use a flashlight, I only use it for a couple of hours. I ususally use my light when going night fishing or looking for something in the dark.

If I go away for the weekend then it depends on where I go and how I get there. If I fly I will take spare batteries to keep weight down. If I drive then ill take an extra flashlight. Not really as a backup but more so for the extra lumens of the second light. 

So far I only been caught out once. I went fishing and the batteries started to die on me but it still had enough juice to run on the lower settings.


----------



## bluepilgrim (Mar 5, 2010)

Depending on what is meant by 'spare' but I just ordered a second rc-g2 II ww from Shining Beam. I like the one I have so much I want to be sure if I break the one I'll have another even if Bryan runs out of them. I guess I'll carry it sometimes ... so it'll be a 'spare light' (I keep the one I have by the door). 
I love that thing -- it's bright (brighter than the 2 mode rc-n3 I just got), has a good beam for either flood or throw, I'm enchanted by the tint (much more than the rc-g2 Q5, although that's not bad either), and for $20 it's an excellent buy. So now I'll have one to carry (along with the others in my pockets). 

Still, I don't carry 'spares' as much as multiple lights, each for different purposes -- some dim, some bright, some flood, or for throw, or for quick access and momentary, or another that turns on easily and stays on for looking under the furniture. It's like a have a dozen different screwdrivers, pliers, and other stuff in a toolbox -- yeah, many of them will sort of work for something but I like having just exactly the right tool for the task.


----------



## vesapu (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, sort of both - I carry two lights which use the same battery format, but have different output and beam charasteristics (flood/throw, etc.)

So if the light I'm using runs out of juice and I need to specifically use that one for some reason, instead simply switching to other one, I can swap the batteries between lights.

Plus, I have a small keychain light with my keys and a set of spare batteries in my bakcpack, if I'm carrying that...


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 6, 2010)

Both. Coz you never know, anything might happen.


----------



## Jeffa (Mar 9, 2010)

Both. I have a spares carrier for my primaries and I charge 18650's in my vehicle. I normally have at least four flashlights at work with me and one when off duty.


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Mar 9, 2010)

i trusted my SureFire L1 or McGizmo enough that I only carry spare battery unless im going for more than 1 night


----------



## irlmarko (Mar 10, 2010)

Older Monarch 500 is my work carry. Cheapo but effective Energizer cliplight is always on the hardhat which is always on my noggin (while at work) and I have a coin sized led light on my lanyard which is always on me too.


----------



## jk037 (Mar 22, 2010)

Several lights and a good supply of batteries, in various bags and in the car.

EDC: Akoray K-106 and, when at work, iTP A3 EOS.

In laptop bag: Generic 3xAAA 9LED light, 4xAAA alkalines 

In overnight bag: Black Cat HM-01, Trustfire XP-EF23, 1x ReCyko NiMh AAA, 3x ReCyko NiMh AA

In coat pocket: Lenser P4

In car: 2xAA 3w Tesco LED light, Uni-Lite UK350, Uni-Lite UK172 headlight, 2xC, 8xAA and 6xAAA alkalines (for multimeters as well as lights!)

In bedroom: DX 3xAAA Cree P4 light, DX "3W" 1xAAA light, various non-LSD NiMh AA and AAA cells


----------



## jac21 (Apr 4, 2010)

i have spare batteries & @ least 2 lights in my house, both of my cars & my job bag. That way i'm always ready. :candle:


----------



## bc62010 (Apr 6, 2010)

Heck yeah I wouldnt be caught dead without a backup. I have a LD10 on my hip a LD20 in my pack and recently a MIni 123 I have spares for all 3 in battery carriers.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 6, 2010)

One is none, and two is one, so four only makes two.
For a LEO, a backup light just isn't optional, and neither are spare batteries. There was an instance around here once of a suicidal man running off into the desert with a sidearm threatening to kill himself. Vehicles could not follow and so it ended up a foot chase with a long standoff into the night. Officers were on the radio trying to get batteries delivered as the lights they had were going dead. Most lights were along the lines of Surefire incans and Streamlights, and they die fast when they die. The incident ended well (didn't become suicide by cop and no one was injured).
Always have spare lights and batteries and not just in my bag.
Quick inventory of my person reveals two lights... by the above calculations.


----------



## LedTed (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello all,

Although my FL carry needs are more for convenience, while I'm at work, my Jet-1 Pro is in my pocket; while my D10 is in my EDC bag.

I have switched flashlights while scrounging for the easy to find AA battery needed to "feed" the Jet-1.


----------



## Ronin28 (Apr 6, 2010)

For the longest time, I've only carried one light as my EDC, no spares on my person but lots of spares in my home, and Emergency Carry Bag (which goes from house to Jeep when I leave the house). After the number of lights I have purchased in the last few months, and that is a lot of them, I have since decided to carry at least 2 on my person, if not 3. Still no spares on my person but the lights I carry all take the same batteries. If all hell breaks loose, I should have enough to keep me going.


----------



## DaveG (Apr 7, 2010)

Both, just in case.


----------



## Dave Keith (Apr 7, 2010)

I rotate my EDC among several of my favorites (SF E1B, NT 85P, RA clicky, and sometimes my orange MD2) but if I have my keys, which I always do, I have a Lummi Wee NS as a backup.


----------



## fisk-king (Jul 17, 2010)

:bump: for new guys


----------



## Chicago_Ted (Jul 18, 2010)

Until Jetbeam RRT-0 arrives, I only have LED Lenser P7 which will be replaced by the RRT-0 and a Gerber Tempo on my keys. I should find my altoids tin that has a good amount of small survival tools and seriously update my EDC system.


----------



## Jash (Jul 18, 2010)

In my work bag - 2xCR123 primaries as spares for my EX10 SP, 4 L91's as spares for my Quark 2AA Tactical.

Both lights use rechargables for day to day use, and I've never needed the spare batteries, but...

There's also a TK20 in my car BOB that has 8 L91's waiting patiently for that day it may or may not be needed.


----------



## march.brown (Jul 18, 2010)

iTP A3 titanium (Eneloop) attatched to car keys.
iTP A3 stainless (Eneloop) attatched to house keys.
iTP A2 stainless (Eneloop) clipped into jacket pocket.
So I don't know whether to class them all as EDCs or not.
I don't carry spare cells on me as I will already be carrying three torches anyway ... There are always spare Eneloops and Lithiums at home plus spare Lithiums in the car.

Solarforce L2 or L2i using 18650 for Dog walking at night ... Spare cells at home.

Romisen RC-U4 (3AAA Lithiums) always in car door pocket ... Used to be 18650 , but decided that Lithiums were better in the car.
Trustfire F20 (1AA Lithium) always in car glove compartment.
3 AAA Lithiums and 2 AA Lithiums spare cells always in car glove compartment ... Might increase this to six AAA Lithiums (just in case).

At home lots of spare cells readily available.

If I am going out for any length of time in the dark , I take a Solarforce with me as the main torch ... So then I guess the three iTPs are all backup torches even though they are EDCs (if you know what i mean).

All other torches are sort of spread round the house in case of power cuts ... Wife can then use torches to find scented candles and matches ... All torches then become backups.

Having read this post , I think I carry too many torches , particularly if I'm in the car ... I don't know though ! 
I used to be definitely indecisive but now I'm not certain.
.


----------



## Echo63 (Jul 18, 2010)

I carry both
If I am in bed I have a bunch of lights within arms reach
If I am awake and out of bed I will have my surefire T1a on a neck lanyard and my novatac edc120p in a belt pouch
I also have a A2 in a pocket sheath which carries 2 spare 123 cells

If I'm out at night I normally have a bigger light (sf m3 or m4) on me or in my bag and a tube of 4x123 primaries
When I get my new light (9p with moddoo triple) i will also be grabbing a sf spares carrier with 6x 123 and a p60l for if I need burntime instead of output


----------



## TRITON (Jul 18, 2010)

Lego fenix/leatherman, a body of fenix eo1 with head of leatherman s2, works really well for me. Also zebra sc30 on belt or waist band, titanium xpg illuminati in top pocket,streamlight microstream in other top pocket,and zebra h501 clipped to shirt or waist band. I always carry these, sometimes swop things around but mainly these. Oh and Ti cr2 mini and Photon L.P.K on neck lanyard and Peak N size shasta up version in coin pocket of jeans. But they are all non visable when I carry them so as not to attract attention. Least other sheeple know the better I recon,then you won't be hassled for a light or put in a dodgy situation in an emergency situation. When 50% of your life is spent in the dark why not carry a few lights eh!.


----------



## bestcounsel (Jul 19, 2010)

When working always carry 1 light with spare light, batteries and bulb in a bag in vehicle. If its an overnight detail with long 12 hrs and im outside i might carry 2 lights on me. 

Always amazed when guys i work with (different back grounds) dont carry spare bulbs, batteries or lights. I have even worked with guys who do not carry lights!


----------



## JonN06 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm currently only carrying one light, but hope to change the current light to a backup to the eagletac p100c2 that I plan on buying sometime soon.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Jul 19, 2010)

Zendude said:


> The best way to carry a spare cell is in a spare light.


 

+1


----------



## etherealshade (Jul 19, 2010)

On an average day, Fenix E10 in my front pocket, and an EZAA and Victorinox Traveler lite in a belt pouch; LD01SS on my work keys if I have them with me.

If it's a day when I'm going to be doing a lot of work in the dark, I'll trade the E10 for either an L4 or 6PL in a holster, and I'll usually hang a H501w around my neck.


----------



## Snipe315 (Jul 19, 2010)

I do carry a backup light but it is only a Photon Micro Keychain light.

My primary light is either a Fenix LD10, Nitecore D10 Tribute, or Surefire E2DL.


----------

